# Unkillable plants



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know any plants besides moss balls that are unkillable?
As in you would have to try to kill them?
My little sisters tank needs a new plant, however idk what to get her. She needs a low light unkillable.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My amazon sword, and another type of sword which someone told me is called a rosette sword, in my 10 gallon have survived well with low/medium light and no fertilization or anything. I've had them both for over 8 months. They grow REALLY slowly in my tank, but they're still alive.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Anubias. Slow growth, but really tolerant of low light and a lot of jostling around.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Would they do okay in a cycled 3 gallon that doesn't get enough water changes? Also she has a Sulawesi snail so it has to survive possibly getting munched on.
I gave her a super hardy cactus a few years back and she managed to kill it.
I kinda feel bad for her betta, but it seems happy and is ungodly hardy.
I'm looking for something to help with the bioload.

(maybe I'm just crazy, my father thinks I have too many plants in my tank lol)


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

anacharis (under 80*), java moss, frogbit, possibly duckweed. You have to clear out surface area for breathing with frogbit and especially duckweed.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hahaaha, I've killed frogbit, duckweed and water lettuce. I am not into plants, but I have a ton of java moss. Aside from that, I have wisteria and anubias that I haven't managed to kill. If I can keep them alive, anyone can.


----------



## dc2die4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Aubias nana. It was my first live plant, bought it in a tube and it hasn't died. It's been about two months and I've probably had a new leaf or two come up.

Edit: it's in my fluval spec v, along with 9 pieces of anacharis


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Alrite. She will most likely prefer Anubias Nana.
Her black thumb is legendary. I got her a cactus that requires no ferts years ago.
I have one that I've propagated from cuttings. It took 6 months of no watering for one to die. She found a way to kill it in 2 days >.>.
Her marimo is still living though!
I'm not really sure about how to deal with java moss.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Anything living is killable. Duckweed is right up there. lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

my fiance managed to kill duckweed, and I managed to kill Anacharis.

I couldn't kill the java moss though.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

get plastic. most of my bettas have plastic. make sure its not a spiky type.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Naladari said:


> I'm not really sure about how to deal with java moss.


It just grows, taking over more and more of the tank. You have to cut it back. You can place things on top of it to make a carpet of sorts. Its very easy to manage, and very difficult to kill. Even out of the water, dried out, as long as it's still green it should come back to life - that's what I've been told at least. I have more than enough so I've never tried to revive any....


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

Java moss is like an std. Once its in the tank it is always gonna be in the tank! I also have heard stories of decor and driftwood having java moss on them outside of a tank and dry and coming back in the next tank the decor or wood is put into


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

Well now I feel bad. Maybe it wasn't really dead, but my java moss looked very unhappy and brown so I got rid of it. My anubais nana, however, has doubled in size since I got it in December. Also, I've found anacharis to be an extremely versatile plant. I've had it in tanks that only get some natural sunlight and it still grows like weeds. It also does well in my tanks that have plant lights.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

hahaha jaysee, your moss! :lol:


----------



## SwayLocks (Sep 5, 2011)

Anubias hands down. Kept one in dark for a couple of weeks and it still survived. Gots plenty of insurance that's for sure


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

jaysee said:


> It just grows, taking over more and more of the tank. You have to cut it back. You can place things on top of it to make a carpet of sorts. Its very easy to manage, and very difficult to kill. Even out of the water, dried out, as long as it's still green it should come back to life - that's what I've been told at least. I have more than enough so I've never tried to revive any....


Whoa, Java Fro!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Agility4fun said:


> Whoa, Java Fro!


That's an old pic - it's past due for a cutting. When I get home ill post a pre cut picture...


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

I picked her up a banana after I was disappointed in petcos lack of selection, I found one in the back. Mine is doing well enough that it's out competing my floating plants now, so I can give her cuttings if it dies.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I love love love anubius, mine has grown quite a bit within 3 months!


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Fishybitty said:


> I love love love anubius, mine has grown quite a bit within 3 months!


I reallllly wanted to get her a Anubis nana, but the only ones they had were fishing lined, i prefer my plants in the substrate


----------



## Lostiethatlikesherbetta (Apr 2, 2013)

bamboo! lucky bamboo or whatever... you just need the leaves out of the water.


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha I'm strongly against putting any dracenia genus into an aquarium. My girlfriend lives them, I just can't do it.


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

Amazon swords,anubias,and cryptocorine (did I spell that right LOL) those were my first choices of plants for aquariums. Just make sure you add a little fertilizer to the water so they can get extra nutrients. Hope I helped! Enjoy your aquariums!


----------



## Naladari (Jan 4, 2013)

This is my little sisters end product

For those who care here is my end product


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I managed to kill the Java Moss. Go me. Not.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Hornwort. Likes light of any kind. Filters water good. Is propagated from cuttings has no roots if any... Thrives like goldenrod.

Put a rubber band on the end of the bunch ( if they haven't all ready) put rubber band in in substrate. With in a few weeks, you will be trimming it, and replanting the trimmings in your tank... after a month or two, you will be giving away/selling them.

Mine live in two tanks. Both with hard water, one has bright light, one has low light. I even had some growing in a jar that got little light. They need nothing but fish poo and water.


----------

